# The best declumping tool???



## HorseMom

Hi All,

DH and I are just getting our raised beds put together and ready to plant. I attmpted to plant some seedlings tonight, and it's just not possible with all the clumps. SO I hoed and used the rake hoe thingy  for a bit and it seemed to be doing no good. Is there a tool or a tip that is better then my hoes? Or should I call off work tomorrow and break clumps by hand, LOL.
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Pony

Before I got my beds established, I would break up the clumps by hand until I got tired of it. Then I'd just plant in between the clumps, and let the amendments I added to the soil do the declumping work over the seasons. There were fewer and fewer clumps over time.

When I planted between clumps, I still got plenty of produce, and eventually things turned out just fine. No more clumps. 

Pony!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

The trick is to get rid of clumps before they dry out. That is a problem with clay soil. As I have amended my pure clay, it has been much easier to plant in. I don't till, just use a deep composting method for the weeds and to amend the soil.


----------



## Abuelo in TX

I use a tool called a Garden Weasel cultivator. It has a spikes on 3 rollers and works fairly well on all but the hardest clumps. Only goes about 3" deep. I think I bought mine at Lowes several years ago. I can't remember how much it was. Seems like $20-30. Still not easy work though, but better than breaking up by hand. Hope this helps


----------



## tambo

If the ground is to wet when you break it up you will end up with clumps.If you ever start breaking ground and it clumps you might as well wait till it dries some.You might try raking the clumps aside to get to the good soil.It would be easier than breaking them up.They will dissolve the next time it rains.


----------



## smumitson

I've got clay and I've decided I will never pull sod again! I'm using the lasagna method a bit modified and thus far it is working fabulously! I'm just covering the stuff with cardboard then fresh dirt and compost and planting - voila! A raised bed of sorts

kids


----------



## HorseMom

Thanks everyone for the ideas, please keep them coming if anyone has anything else to add.

More info on our garden. Our soil is horrible clay and rock so that is why went with the raised bed. It is 3 cinder blocks by 6 cinderblocks (the big, 40# blocks) sorry I don't know actual sizes, LOL. We laid cardboard down then 30, 40# bags of top soil, that was soaking wet when bought. One bag (1 Cu.Ft.) peat moss, and 18, 5 gallon buckets of dried, burnt out horse manure (at leat a year old). It was then "stirred" together. I think the BIG clumps are from the topsoil being wet and compressed in the bags, the little clumps are the manure. We got a good, hard rain tonight, so how canm I help them dissapear if the rain didn't take care of it?

Thanks for all the help!
Heidi


----------



## Thoughthound

Try the drop test before you work the soil.

Dig as deep as you plan to till or shovel. Take a handful of dirt and squash it into a ball. Drop it from about three feet high.

If the ball does not shatter, the soil is too wet and you will end up with lots of clods.

If you want even smoother soil, wait until the soil ball will fall apart in your hand.

If you cannot wait to work the soil, and you live where the ground freezes, rake the clods to the side and winter will break them down eventually.


----------

